# Archery Targets



## Kleck154 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am moving into a new house and the men are finnaly getting a mans land. Im looking to turn a room into a sort of all year target range, now, Im looking for a cheaper, much LARGER version of something like "The Block" the prices on that thing are outrageous. Something around like a 3x3x3 or maybe larger. Any good places to get one of these or even make one for myself?


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

not much cheaper than the block, but if it were me...www.spyderweb.com.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a dead stop that I have been using for at least 10 years. It needs a new outer bag, but you can't beat being able to pull the arrow out with your pinky. My 3 year old can go get my arrows for me. We used to shoot in the basement, had about a 22 yard shot corner to corner. Had to thread the needle around beam supports though.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I second the bag targets (for field points only) but recommend the Morrel Outdoor range bag. http://www.morrelltargets.com/details.asp?product=3 This target has literally withstood tens of thousands of shots over the course of two years for me and has never been indoors. It will last many more years with just a simple bag replacement and it provides the dimensions you are looking for. Arrow removal is unbelievably easy.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Thats the one I got out in the yard....built a metal roof for it......and couldn't be happier with it....Like said easy arrow pull out, and when my girlfriend wants to shoot less arrows I have to buy :lol:......Mack


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I built my own about 8 years ago out of (2) pieces of foam insulation (the pink stuff) cut both pieces in a half and made a frame out of piece of 2x10. Cost about $70 back then. Still stops my arrows coming out of my Bowtech.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Although this is not my set up, it gives you an idea of how big the target is and how easy it is to make a stand to hang it if you so desired=


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

I have about the same style bag Michi...it was made by a company in the lansing area, I believe they were called YTD targets...lifetime warranty. I purchased it 'bout 8 years ago...If I had to make at the number of shots in this thing...15k...at least.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Kleck154 said:


> I am moving into a new house and the men are finnaly getting a mans land. Im looking to turn a room into a sort of all year target range, now, Im looking for a cheaper, much LARGER version of something like "The Block" the prices on that thing are outrageous. Something around like a 3x3x3 or maybe larger. Any good places to get one of these or even make one for myself?


 
Define the word "room" for us, when I originally read this, I assumed a room, prolly in the basement and in the area of 12X12...or are you talken room...you have the whole dayum basement to yourself. 


I suggested the spyder web, due to its size, durability, and the ability to be moved around in a "room"...if you have the whole dayum basement, get the bag style targets...


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Hoyt_em said:


> Define the word "room" for us, when I originally read this, I assumed a room, prolly in the basement and in the area of 12X12...or are you talken room...you have the whole dayum basement to yourself.
> 
> 
> I suggested the spyder web, due to its size, durability, and the ability to be moved around in a "room"...if you have the whole dayum basement, get the bag style targets...


I didn't even see the word "room" :lol::lol: I assumed he wanted it on his "man's land". I would probably agree with Hoyt em if this were for indoors.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

go to archerytalk.com and do a search for home made targets. there a several threads there with pics and instructions. They can be made out of carpet squares, cardboard boxes, used plastic bags etc.

J-


----------



## Kleck154 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh no, we have the entire basement with a few separate "rooms" LOL, but the entire basement is roughly 1700 SQ feet, so I do have ample shooting space, its just that most of the targets im seeing on Cabela's are either too expensive or not deep enough, the one we have been using is a foam block about 18 inches deep (not sure of the name) and sometimes I can punch right through it. I'm liking the bag ideas, and the prices! :lol:


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Morrel Super Duper or Outdoor range target. These work great.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Kleck154 said:


> Oh no, we have the entire basement with a few separate "rooms" LOL, but the entire basement is roughly 1700 SQ feet, so I do have ample shooting space, its just that most of the targets im seeing on Cabela's are either too expensive or not deep enough, the one we have been using is a foam block about 18 inches deep (not sure of the name) and sometimes I can punch right through it. I'm liking the bag ideas, and the prices! :lol:


 Must be nice to have a basement almost twice the size of my house.
We can get only a 10 yard shot off but better than nothing. If you need to cut cost it sounds like we are using the same foam layered target that we can pass through. I just added two sheets of quarter inch flooring and a sheet of drywall that I had in the garage doing nothing behind the target and it has been working for a few months now. I know its not great but it was a cost saver which is key for me.


----------



## TOW (Apr 2, 2008)

These targets beat the Block hands down.

Cheaper too..

http://www.archerytargets.com/


----------

